# GRK Trim Screws - non SS .. will they work for exterior .



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...0053&langId=-1&keyword=grk+trim&storeId=10051


Would these work securing PVC trim on a house? Wanted to try a new trim screw and found these, but i cant get them in SS locally. Would these be fine securing azek that will be filled and painted?


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Order the GRK ss screws from amazon. They ship fast and are well worth the wait, especially if using the PVC trim.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Why not use the azek screws with the premade plugs?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

alboston said:


> Order the GRK ss screws from amazon. They ship fast and are well worth the wait, especially if using the PVC trim.


I could do that for my next order, but I kind of bought these already. Will anything negative happen? I mean, i know the SS are a better product, but are you sure these wont be ok? GRK says that have that climate coating on them. Plus they will be filled and painted.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Kent Whitten said:


> Why not use the azek screws with the premade plugs?


I used them before, but dont really like the looks of the plugs


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Really?

I am not so sure.

There has a been a rash of azek questions here lately...

And it says where you can use them on the page, more in the specs.

How does azek look after it is ripped?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

plazaman said:


> I used them before, but dont really like the looks of the plugs


Are we talking about the same ones? The ones we have used are damn near invisible. You really have to look for them.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

I use the GRK non SS all the time outside, they're a great screw. Now keep in mind I have a different environment than you do (semi arid desert).


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

i use the non SS GRKs a lot too, no problems.

just don't re-use them a lot the coating wears off.


----------



## jhark123 (Aug 26, 2008)

Go SS or plugged, use the ones you have for something else. Why put up a board that will last 100 years with a screw that might stain it in 15?

ETA: Is this going to be painted or unpainted? If it's painted you should be fine.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Painted and filled , none will be exposed .


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

I used those GRKs...non-stainless with a white coating, They seem to be doing just fine.


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

TBFGhost said:


> I used those GRKs...non-stainless with a white coating, They seem to be doing just fine.


White coating ? The ones I bought are the exact ones in the link .


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

he has been asking non stop questions on how to lately, and no contributions to others links.... sounds a bit DIY lately.... are you qualified to do this work you are getting? why are you flooding us with questions addressed on manufacturers websites on install?


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

world llc said:


> he has been asking non stop questions on how to lately, and no contributions to others links.... sounds a bit DIY lately.... are you qualified to do this work you are getting? why are you flooding us with questions addressed on manufacturers websites on install?


Agreed, I do sound DIY, Havent worked much with PVC and would like to know every single thing i should know about the product. Nothing wrong about finding about how the rest of the guys are doing it.

Ok, want me to contribute more to the forum... i'll do it.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

His post count sorta throws off the DIY thing...he has been here longer then you and I as well. Yeah, I got they screws, just like you posted, but they have what I am guessing is a white expoxy coating.

One yard I use stocks these
http://www.grkfasteners.com/en/RT_0_WHT_information.htm

They are not showing them, but the other yard I use stocks the same thing, but in this brand.
http://www.saberdrive.com/products.asp


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

plazaman said:


> Agreed, I do sound DIY, Havent worked much with PVC and would like to know every single thing i should know about the product. Nothing wrong about finding about how the rest of the guys are doing it.
> 
> Ok, want me to contribute more to the forum... i'll do it.


ok, sorry for spitting all that fire, i was a bit annoyed with another member at the time...


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

world llc said:


> ok, sorry for spitting all that fire, i was a bit annoyed with another member at the time...


no harm done :thumbsup:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

ok, here is a neat trick i have learned for azek...

it requires a rotex sander, not sure if it will work with random orbit

if you get scuff's on a board that will not be getting painted, or if you want to finish some edges, sand through 120, 180, 220, 320, 400, then switch to a matte pad for solid surface. you can take the sheen further if you want, but the matte usually matches factory. Festool also makes the vlies pads which are basicly the same


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

world llc said:


> ok, here is a neat trick i have learned for azek...
> 
> it requires a rotex sander, not sure if it will work with random orbit
> 
> if you get scuff's on a board that will not be getting painted, or if you want to finish some edges, sand through 120, 180, 220, 320, 400, then switch to a matte pad for solid surface. you can take the sheen further if you want, but the matte usually matches factory. Festool also makes the vlies pads which are basicly the same


Have done the same minus starting so low with the grit. I found 220 is OK to start with. It sands easy. Though I am talking about edges. Faces I have started at 150.


----------

